# creating a blank usb external ufs hdd



## userxbw (Oct 18, 2019)

This is an 1TB internal laptop hdd, I had it on a laptop with two partitions, one had FreeBSD installed on it. The second partition was ext4. Hook up via USB Port.

Now I am trying to make it all ufs blank so I can use it for storage. I ended up going into Linux using gparted wipe the partitions, and left it  like that. no partitions. due to device busy all of the time.

I went back into FreeBSD created ufs it gave me back the FreeBSD OS that was already on it. then I did this to it.

```
userx@FreeBSD12.net:~
$ su
Password:
root@FreeBSD12:/home/userx # ls /dev/da*
/dev/da0   /dev/da0s1
root@FreeBSD12:/home/userx # newfs /dev/da0s1
/dev/da0s1: 953869.7MB (1953525104 sectors) block size 32768, fragment size 4096
    using 1524 cylinder groups of 626.09MB, 20035 blks, 80256 inodes.
super-block backups (for fsck_ffs -b #) at:
192, 1282432, 2564672, 3846912, 5129152, [removed due to length]
1947722752, 1949004992, 1950287232, 1951569472,
1952851712
```


```
root@FreeBSD12:/home/userx # ls /dev/da*
/dev/da0    /dev/da0s1  /dev/da0s1a /dev/da0s1b
```

now it looks like I got two partitions again.

```
userx@FreeBSD12.net:/media $ ls
ada1s2 da0s1  da0s1a
```

I do not know what is going on here.

```
root@FreeBSD12:/home/userx # gpart show da0
=>        63  1953525105  da0  MBR  (932G)
          63           1       - free -  (512B)
          64  1953525104    1  freebsd  (932G)
```


```
root@FreeBSD12:/home/userx # ls /dev/da*
/dev/da0   /dev/da0s1
```

Yet, when I open a file manager and go to /media I get this.

```
userx@FreeBSD12.net:/media $ ls
System Reserved ada0s2          ada1s2          da0s1           da0s1a
```

it keeps changing.
dd does not work, permission denied. I keep getting.
I loged out then back in
in terminal

```
userx@FreeBSD12.net:~
$ ls /dev/da*
/dev/da0   /dev/da0s1
```
in the file manager via /media
open a terminal from there and I get this.

```
userx@FreeBSD12.net:/media $ ls
System Reserved ada0s2          ada1s2          da0s1           da0s1a
```
it still shows two da0s1 and daos1a
what?
Shouldn't it be JUST da01????

I do not yet think I can trust this enough to use it.

keep in mind I have not grasped everything on FreeBSD including drives and partitions.

(this laptop has Windows 10, linux and Freebsd btw, hence System Reserved )


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2019)

Make absolutely sure da0 is the correct disk. Unplug it, run `tail -f /var/log/messages` and plug it in. Watch the messages to see what device is being added. 


```
gpart destroy -F da0
gpart create -s gpt da0
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs da0
newfs /dev/da0p1
```


----------

